# Fly casting - proper stance



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lake Blanchard, High Uintas


Dean Lake, High Uintas


Mt Wilson, above Red Castle


.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stance in an undisclosed location:



Looks like the lower Provo to me. 

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a wind knot about to happen. Starting the forward cast a full count too soon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Looks like a wind knot about to happen. Starting the forward cast a full count too soon.


Yeah, but the stance is spot on, especially for a lefty.

Fly casting perfection is a lofty goal; took me over 50 years to get it right....uh..and then I went to a bobber and a worm.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Looks like the lower Provo to me.
> 
> .


Nope, Not the LoPro. There aren't 4 other fishermen standing in the background, fishing, in the photo.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Nope, Not the LoPro. There aren't 4 other fishermen standing in the background, fishing, in the photo.


While normally this would be true, that is definitely the Lower. It's just that they cleared the way for him so he had the river to himself. Secret service had the canyon barricaded from above and below&#8230;

Oh, and nice form *Goob*!


----------

